#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Kids love Creepy Crawlies!

## Stinky

How good are your kids with creepy crawlies, my lad loves them.

An non aggressive Tarantula from America, a Desert Blonde.




We used to have 200+ tarantulas from all over the world but the hairs played havoc with my lungs so now sadly gone  :Sad:

----------


## Kurgen

> We used to have 200+ tarantulas from all over the world but the hairs played havoc with my lungs so now sadly gone


You're not sposed to kiss the fukkers!  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

But they're so purdy!

----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> We used to have 200+ tarantulas from all over the world but the hairs played havoc with my lungs so now sadly gone
> 
> 
> You're not sposed to kiss the fukkers!


Or go down on them, ffs.. :Confused:

----------


## Stinky

Almost all New World tarantulas have defensive urticating hairs on their front legs which they flick off to discourage predictors, these hairs are not nice and get everywhere itching like a mf, if you get an allergic reaction to them it's usually quite severe. I could have switched to Old World T's as they have none of these urticating hairs but because of this their first line of defence is to strike, I had a few old worlds but they weren't handleable, and kissing resulted in the worst love bites ever!

----------


## Cujo

My son wants to buy one from the pet store but the missus isn't having a bar of it.

----------


## palexxxx

> Almost all New World tarantulas have defensive urticating hairs on their front legs which they flick off to discourage predictors,



Umm,  why don't the tarantulas like the predictors?  Don't they like what is in their future?

----------


## Stinky

Do a little research on them first and don't let anyone sell you a Chilli Rose, they are a pet shop favourite but inbreeding has made many temperamental, go for a Brachypelma Smithi or a Brazilian Black, they are both very docile, largish impressive species that are hard to get a successful egg sac from so not inbred. And when you see them on their backs dont poke at them or you'll kill em, they're, only molting .

----------

